# Hi, I'm new here.



## Anesthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. At some point I will make a point to write out my history and experience with DP in a more detailed manner. I will be 24 in a few weeks and have had DP since I was around 14/15. But, I'm not entirely sure when it started because I have a big part of my past I cannot remember. So, I've had this for almost 10 years but it is still very much hard to deal with so came here for some support and to relate to others experiencing the same thing.


----------



## medo88 (Feb 8, 2013)

*hi , im also new here and this is my first post , im also suffered from dp about 3 years , its very bad , because we cant described to other people , i hope in da future they will find any solution . *


----------

